# DNA fragmentation test worth doing???



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

Our clinic wants my hubbie to do the DNA fragmentation test. It's £600 so not cheap and I'm just wondering if he should do it.

As far as I know a high fragmentation means it could be more difficult to concieve, however, there's not much you can do to change it other than taking certain vitamins which he is already doing. I'm all for tests, but my gut feeling is just take the vitamins that help with DNA frag problems anyway and save the money for IVF.

Please could someone let me know if I'm wrong!

Thanks


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi. I'm at the lister too and wanted the test as husband has poor morph too. We had ISCI first two times but this time they have offered IMSI, by passing the expensive DNA frag test as that's what they would offer if the frag test was bad.


----------



## Boots41 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. So IMSI basically gives a more detailed look at the sperm? Can it show DNA damage? I'm sorry your cycles haven't resulted in a BFP yet. 

Have you been happy with the Lister so far? Can I ask how much your cycle with them cost? Do you know how much extra IMSI is?

Thanks


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi *Boots41* sorry for late reply! Yes IMSI looks at the sperm 6,000 times more close up so they can choose the best grade 1 sperm. They choose sperm that's not damaged. I am happy at the Lister. My last cycle cost about 7k and I think IMSI is about an extra £600. I need alot of drugs and had the scratch done too.
Best of luck x


----------

